# Governor Fuel injector lever stuck JD 650 Diesel



## Deerfarmer97 (Jul 1, 2020)

After thirty years I have a problem I don't think I can Fix. The lever coming out of the in







jector pump is semi stuck (I can move it with a mallet) I think it's the Governor control arm.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Sorry for the late response..
You’ll probably find that the control rack on the injection pump is stuck.. n the gov linkage is just fine..
You’ll have to remove the pump to verify.. good luck


----------



## Deerfarmer97 (Jul 1, 2020)

Thanks for the reply. It was stuck solid when I first called JD for help but because of the virus it took a day to an estimate. After they told me the parts would be over a $1,000 mininum I disconnected everything, got out the PD Blaster and Hammer (I figured I was going to have to pay one way or other} Day one sprayed and beat it enough to get it started. Day 2 Spayed some more and hit it a few more times. Day 3 still stuck sprayed again. Day four I decided to take the cover off to see if I could see inside. To my suprise the Damn lever was free and she started right up. Guess at this time I'm twenty grand to the good as I wasn't going to invest a couple thousand on a thirty five year old machine. Other than Tires , Lubes and Oil the only expense I ever had on this tractor was $750 and from JD when I cut a bearing seal 15 years ago and a couple of $200 seats. Aboout 3000 hrs. Thanks again


----------

